# Carte SD non reconnue



## sphillips (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec ma carte SD de marque PNY et mon MBP sous Mountain Lion. La carte n'est pas reconnue : elle ne se monte pas sur le bureau, et n'apparait pas non plus dans l'utilitaire de disque.
Sachant que sous Lion ça marchait bien, est-ce que ML pourrait ête responsable ? Faut-il attendre une mise à jour des drivers ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2012)

sphillips a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un souci avec ma carte SD de marque PNY et mon MBP sous Mountain Lion. La carte n'est pas reconnue : elle ne se monte pas sur le bureau, et n'apparait pas non plus dans l'utilitaire de disque.
> Sachant que sous Lion ça marchait bien, est-ce que ML pourrait ête responsable ? Faut-il attendre une mise à jour des drivers ?
> ...



Bonjour,

Essaye avec un lecteur SanDisk MicroMate en USB


----------



## sphillips (30 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Essaye avec un lecteur SanDisk MicroMate en USB



J'essaierai cette astuce dès que je serai rentré.... de vacances ^^

Est-ce qu'il existe une autre alternative en attendant ? Un bidouillage éventuel ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2012)

sphillips a dit:


> J'essaierai cette astuce dès que je serai rentré.... de vacances ^^
> 
> Est-ce qu'il existe une autre alternative en attendant ? Un bidouillage éventuel ?



Non, à part une carte devrait être formatée avec l'APN ... ou dans ... je présume que tu as des photos sur ta carte alors vaut mieux utiliser


----------



## sphillips (30 Juillet 2012)

Bon bin je suis passé au super marché et j'ai trouvé un autre modèle mais ça marche nickel. Merci pour ton aide !


----------

